# Driving License



## Chelle4985 (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi there.....I am from the UK and i need to get my driving license sorted, i have heard that i need to have loads of documents.....i know that i need to get an eye test and copies of visa and passport.....but please could somebody help me out and give me a full list of what i need as i would only like to take one trip down there....thanks so much!!!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

Eye test (can get it done right next to the license center)

Original Driver's License

Copy of Driver's License

NOC letter from the company (stamped and signed by the manager)

Forms from RTA (can get them at the license center)

Copy of passport (+ visa page and i would bring the original with me to be safe)

3 pictures


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

you just beat me to it lol...

make sure NOC is titled to RTA you need visa page as well...

and 120 AED or so to pay them...


----------



## Chelle4985 (Apr 26, 2009)

That's brilliant thank you so much! The form for the RTA.....are you able to get this off the website as i really wanted just to go in there and give it all to them and be in and out!!! not sure if that would happen anyway!!!


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

no you fill it out when you get there,.

at either Deira City Center or Al Wasl road branch.///


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

http://www.rta.ae/wpsv5/wps/wcm/resources/file/eb778842d012b4f/Driving License Application_en.jpg

there you go


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

http://www.rta.ae/wpsv5/wps/wcm/resources/file/eb778842d012b4f/Driving License Application_en.jpg

there you go

and here's the information RTA Portal - Home - Public eServices


----------



## Chelle4985 (Apr 26, 2009)

that is fantastic.....you have made my life alot easier!!!! Thank you once again!!!!


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

i just read through that and you don't need everything mentioned there since your driver's license is transferable but the form is the same. they actually mention a "copy of company trade license" on the form so take one with you too!


----------



## mayotom (Nov 8, 2008)

Doesn't the form from the RTA also need to be signed and stamped by the company


----------



## jander13 (Mar 12, 2009)

hm i don't think so, at least mine wasn't. I went there with all the supporting documents and got conned by an arab who charged me for filling the form in arabic (later i realized it coulda been english too) then i turned em in and got it!


----------

